# Guardians of the Galaxy: Drax-Darsteller mit heftiger Kritik an Disney



## AndreLinken (7. August 2018)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Guardians of the Galaxy: Drax-Darsteller mit heftiger Kritik an Disney* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Guardians of the Galaxy: Drax-Darsteller mit heftiger Kritik an Disney*


----------



## LOX-TT (7. August 2018)

Mit Sicherheit wird das Konsequenzen für ihn haben. Entweder kann er auch jetzt direkt die Koffer packen oder wenn Teil 3 beendet wurde oder man ändert die Story ab und lässt in direkt am Anfang des Filmes abtreten


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (7. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wird das Konsequenzen für ihn haben. Entweder kann er auch jetzt direkt die Koffer packen oder wenn Teil 3 beendet wurde oder man ändert die Story ab und lässt in direkt am Anfang des Filmes abtreten


Wenn der die Koffer packt kann man gleich den ganzen Film bzw. zukünftige GotG-Pläne einpacken. Ich denke Disney hat kein Interesse daran das Drama um Gunn noch weiter anzufeuern, allein um den Erfolg von Teil 3 nicht zu gefährden.


----------



## Frullo (7. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wird das Konsequenzen für ihn haben. Entweder kann er auch jetzt direkt die Koffer packen oder wenn Teil 3 beendet wurde oder man ändert die Story ab und lässt in direkt am Anfang des Filmes abtreten



Mag sein, ich finde es dennoch löblich, wenn ein Schauspieler sich den Mund nicht verbieten lässt bzw. sein Recht auf freie Meinungsäusserung auslebt, obschon er dadurch seine berufliche Zukunft aufs Spiel setzt.


----------



## lars9401 (7. August 2018)

Na mal gucken wie weit das Ganze geht. Immerhin müsste Disney ja dann hier auch handeln:

https://www.film.tv/nachrichten/2018/fluch-der-karibik-6-vielleicht-ohne-johnny-depp-41804.html

Und wenn sie es da nicht machen, dann könnte der ganze Mist nochmal hoch kochen.


----------



## LOX-TT (7. August 2018)

Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt kein Fluch der Karibik 6, egal ob mit oder ohne Johnny Depp als Jack Sparrow. Die Reihe ist rund abgeschlossen wie ich finde.

*Wer FdK5 noch nicht kennt und noch schauen will, Spoilerwarnung:*


Spoiler



Will Turner ist erlöst vom Fluch der Dutchman und ist wieder mit seiner Familie vereint.
Die Flüche wurden alle gebrochen durch den zerstörten Dreizack.
Jack Sparrow hat die Black Pearl zurück.
Hector Barbossa konnte in Frieden gehen und hat seine Tochter gerettet.
Salazar ist tot, wie auch alle Feinde die Jack zuvor so hatte (Cutler Beckett und seine Männer, Davy Jones, Blackbeard)


----------



## lars9401 (7. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich brauch ehrlich gesagt kein Fluch der Karibik 6, egal ob mit oder ohne Johnny Depp als Jack Sparrow. Die Reihe ist rund abgeschlossen wie ich finde.
> 
> Will Turner ist erlöst vom Fluch der Dutchman und ist wieder mit seiner Familie vereint.
> Die Flüche wurden alle gebrochen durch den zerstörten Dreizack.
> ...



Jones ist ja nun auch nicht mehr verflucht, siehe Credits von Teil 5. Könnte man noch was draus machen.

Mir gehts aber eher darum, wenn Disney A sagt, dann müssen sie ja auch B sagen.


----------



## Alreech (7. August 2018)

lars9401 schrieb:


> Jones ist ja nun auch nicht mehr verflucht, siehe Credits von Teil 5. Könnte man noch was draus machen.
> 
> Mir gehts aber eher darum, wenn Disney A sagt, dann müssen sie ja auch B sagen.



Disney ist halt ein eher konsverativer Medienkonzern.
Wenn die bei sowas nicht hart reagiern kommen die liberalen amerikanischen Zeitungen und machen Stimmung... zumindest wenn es um Sexismus, Rassismus ect... geht. 
Das ist für die eine ganz normale Taktik im Kulturkampf um die Gegenseite zu schwächen - und bislang sind sie erfolgreich damit.
Witze über Kinderficker sind für diese Liberalen aber o.k., vor allem wenn es jemand die Witze reisst der auf ihrer Seite steht.

Dabei wird mit zweierlei Maß gemessen: die ultraliberale "New York Times" hat erst vor kurzen eine Mitarbeiterin wegen Rassismus gefeuert - um dann eine neue Mitarbeiterin einzustellen  die sich Rassistisch und Sexistisch über weisse Männer geäussert hat:
https://derstandard.at/200008467805...-New-York-Times-verteidigt-neue-Mitarbeiterin
Wegen diese Heuchelei hab ich auch gar kein Problem damit das es James Gunn erwischt hat. Die UItraliberalen sollen auch mal ihre eigene Taktik zu spüren bekommen.
Einen Kulturkampf gewinnt man nicht indem man nachgibt und sich nicht wehrt.

Und falls ihr euch fragt was euch das angeht: solltet ihr weisse Männer sein dann seit ihr das Feindbild dieser Ultraliberalen.


----------



## golani79 (7. August 2018)

Ich hab ja Gott sei Dank früh genug aufgehört zu lesen, aber in nem GotG Topic hätte ich nicht mit nem Fluch der Karibik Spoiler gerechnet - wenn ihr die Handlung hier breittreten müsst, dann bitte im Spoilertag .. wär doch nicht zuviel verlangt ...


----------



## xaan (7. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Einen Kulturkampf gewinnt man nicht indem man nachgibt und sich nicht wehrt.



Man gewinnt genauso wenig, wenn man die Irrationalität der Gegenseite kopiert. Ein Unrecht gleicht ein Anderes nicht wieder aus.

Man gewinnt, indem man gesunden Menschenverstand und Ethik auf seiner Seite hat.


----------



## Orzhov (8. August 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Mit Sicherheit wird das Konsequenzen für ihn haben. Entweder kann er auch jetzt direkt die Koffer packen oder wenn Teil 3 beendet wurde oder man ändert die Story ab und lässt in direkt am Anfang des Filmes abtreten



Disney schädigt halt damit selber das Image. Wie schon woanders gesagt sie versuchen sich als "Familienkonzern" zu präsentieren, schmeißen aber Leute raus wegen Sachen die vor ihrer Zeit bei Disney passiert sind und die nix mit Disney zu tun haben.


----------



## Frullo (8. August 2018)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Disney schädigt halt damit selber das Image. Wie schon woanders gesagt sie versuchen sich als "Familienkonzern" zu präsentieren, schmeißen aber Leute raus wegen Sachen die vor ihrer Zeit bei Disney passiert sind und die nix mit Disney zu tun haben.



Ja, "Familienkonzern" und "Förderung von Denunziantentum" - wie Disney es schon getan hat, als das Feindbild noch "Kommunist" hiess - passen von Haus aus nicht unter einen Hut, doch der Konzern mit der Maus kriegt das locker hin...


----------



## derboehsevincent (8. August 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja Gott sei Dank früh genug aufgehört zu lesen, aber in nem GotG Topic hätte ich nicht mit nem Fluch der Karibik Spoiler gerechnet - wenn ihr die Handlung hier breittreten müsst, dann bitte im Spoilertag .. wär doch nicht zuviel verlangt ...



Fluch der Karibik 5 ist über 1 Jahr alt. Wenn du bis jetzt den Film noch nicht gesehen hast, scheint dein Interesse daran sehr gering zu sein. Spoilertags sind spätestens ab BluRay-Release nicht mehr nötig. Javier Bardem ist auch der schlechteste Bösewicht/ Schauspieler den Jack Sparrow eh ertragen musste.


----------



## Worrel (8. August 2018)

derboehsevincent schrieb:


> Fluch der Karibik 5 ist über 1 Jahr alt. Wenn du bis jetzt den Film noch nicht gesehen hast, scheint dein Interesse daran sehr gering zu sein. Spoilertags sind spätestens ab BluRay-Release nicht mehr nötig. Javier Bardem ist auch der schlechteste Bösewicht/ Schauspieler den Jack Sparrow eh ertragen musste.


Schon mal dran gedacht, daß Leute nicht sofort beim ersten BR Release zuschlagen, sondern warten, bis der Film billiger wird? Oder daß manche nicht ganz so viel Zeit haben könnten, dauernd Filme zu sehen? Vielleicht sogar damit warten, bis ihre Film-schau-Kumpels ebenfalls Zeit für und Lust auf den Film haben?

Spoilertags sind *immer *sinnvoll - egal ob _Soylent Green, Sixth Sense, The Island _oder ... na gut, bei _Star Wars _ist es inzwischen doch schon Allgemeinwissen. Dennoch kann man Entsprechendes oft so umschreiben, daß es nicht spoilert (Siehe den eben gerade *nicht *genannten SW Spoiler) oder eben in [spoiler] Tags packen - und steht dann auch nicht als spoilerndes Arschloch da. 
Just sayin'.


----------



## DeathMD (8. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Disney ist halt ein eher konsverativer Medienkonzern.
> Wenn die bei sowas nicht hart reagiern kommen die liberalen amerikanischen Zeitungen und machen Stimmung... zumindest wenn es um Sexismus, Rassismus ect... geht.
> Das ist für die eine ganz normale Taktik im Kulturkampf um die Gegenseite zu schwächen - und bislang sind sie erfolgreich damit.
> Witze über Kinderficker sind für diese Liberalen aber o.k., vor allem wenn es jemand die Witze reisst der auf ihrer Seite steht.
> ...



Du siehst dich selbst also als "Feindbild"? Ja ich erkenne da ein Problem, das liegt aber bei dir. Ich erkenne mich nämlich nicht als Feind irgendwelcher Ultraliberalen, nur weil eine Mitarbeiterin über die Stränge schlägt. Deren Twitter Geblubber geht mir herzlichst am Arsch vorbei, außerdem ist der Sarkasmus in diesem Tweet wohl kaum zu überlesen: "Oh man it's kind of sick how much joy I get out of being cruel to old white men."

Lies einfach weniger Zeitungen, melde dich von Twitter, Facebook und Co. ab und inhaliere mal wieder ein wenig frische Luft, dann wird das schon wieder und du fühlst dich nicht mehr als Feind.

Edit: Jetzt hab ich mir den Rest ihrer Posts durchgelesen, das sind ja alles Trollposts sondergleichen. Wie kannst du dir da bitte die Geschichte der weiße Mann sei das Feindbild der Ultraliberalen zusammendichten?


----------



## LOX-TT (8. August 2018)

golani79 schrieb:


> Ich hab ja Gott sei Dank früh genug aufgehört zu lesen, aber in nem GotG Topic hätte ich nicht mit nem Fluch der Karibik Spoiler gerechnet - wenn ihr die Handlung hier breittreten müsst, dann bitte im Spoilertag .. wär doch nicht zuviel verlangt ...



Sorry, da ich den Film damals im Kino geschaut habe, hab ich mir da jetzt keine Gedanken dazu gemacht. Hab die Sachen mal mit nem Spoilertag versehen + entsprechender Lesewarnung davor


----------



## Rabowke (8. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> [...] Wie kannst du dir da bitte die Geschichte der weiße Mann sei das Feindbild der Ultraliberalen zusammendichten?


... lies dir doch einfach die Beiträge von Alreech in den politischen Diskussionen hier durch, dann weißt du wie das funktioniert.

Bei einigen, Alreech und z.B. JohnCarpenter, muss ich immer an die aktuelle Homeland Staffel denken, vor allem am Anfang der Staffel. Wer die Staffel kennt, weiß worauf ich hinaus möchte.


----------



## Athrun (8. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Du siehst dich selbst also als "Feindbild"? Ja ich erkenne da ein Problem, das liegt aber bei dir. Ich erkenne mich nämlich nicht als Feind irgendwelcher Ultraliberalen, nur weil eine Mitarbeiterin über die Stränge schlägt. Deren Twitter Geblubber geht mir herzlichst am Arsch vorbei, außerdem ist der Sarkasmus in diesem Tweet wohl kaum zu überlesen: "Oh man it's kind of sick how much joy I get out of being cruel to old white men."
> 
> Lies einfach weniger Zeitungen, melde dich von Twitter, Facebook und Co. ab und inhaliere mal wieder ein wenig frische Luft, dann wird das schon wieder und du fühlst dich nicht mehr als Feind.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt hab ich mir den Rest ihrer Posts durchgelesen, das sind ja alles Trollposts sondergleichen. Wie kannst du dir da bitte die Geschichte der weiße Mann sei das Feindbild der Ultraliberalen zusammendichten?



Ich glaub eher wenn du weiß bist, bist du automatisch der Feind es sei denn du stimmst den linken Spinnern (ich meine die far left) ohne wenn und aber zu. 

Und auch wenn das Trollposts sind, da könnte man wieder entgegnen, man bekämpft Trollposts nicht mit Trollposts (das war, so weit ich es weiß, ihre Aussage). Es heißt doch 'don't feed the troll'. 
Zusätzlich dazu: eine schwarze Konservative (Candace Owens) hat einen der Tweets genommen, die Wörter 'white men' durch 'jews' ersetzt und auf Twitter abgesetzt nur um mal zu schauen, was passiert.
Sie hat sofort eine Twitter-Sperre verpasst bekommen. Warum? Inhaltlich das gleiche, nur andere 'Rasse'? Das ist die ganze Heuchelei an der Sache.  Zusätzlich wurde diese Frau vor kurzem als 'white supremacist' beschimpft. Eine Schwarze.. als 'white supremacist'...   Deine Empfehlung, sich von Social Media fenzuhalten ist im grunde genau richtig. Das Problem ist, das der Diskurs verstärkt über diese Medien ausgetragen wird. Ich fürchte, das der offene und unvoreingenommene Diskurs mehr und mehr ausstirbt.

So, zum Thema an sich:   ich denke auch, das Disney die Wellen nicht noch höher schlagen lassen will als sie schon sind. Teil 3 wird bestimmt so produziert, wie er jetzt ist und gut ist. Nach dem letzten Star Wars-Debakel wollen die bestimmt nicht noch einen Flop produzieren


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Du siehst dich selbst also als "Feindbild"? Ja ich erkenne da ein Problem, das liegt aber bei dir. Ich erkenne mich nämlich nicht als Feind irgendwelcher Ultraliberalen, nur weil eine Mitarbeiterin über die Stränge schlägt. Deren Twitter Geblubber geht mir herzlichst am Arsch vorbei, außerdem ist der Sarkasmus in diesem Tweet wohl kaum zu überlesen: "Oh man it's kind of sick how much joy I get out of being cruel to old white men."
> 
> Lies einfach weniger Zeitungen, melde dich von Twitter, Facebook und Co. ab und inhaliere mal wieder ein wenig frische Luft, dann wird das schon wieder und du fühlst dich nicht mehr als Feind.
> 
> Edit: Jetzt hab ich mir den Rest ihrer Posts durchgelesen, das sind ja alles Trollposts sondergleichen. Wie kannst du dir da bitte die Geschichte der weiße Mann sei das Feindbild der Ultraliberalen zusammendichten?



Merkwürdig, dass unter diesem Thread die Diskussion über die neue NYT-Mitarbeiterin aufkommt 
Wie dem auch sei, den weißen Mann als Feindbild zu bezeichnen ist nicht mal so sehr übertrieben. Und das muss ich sagen, obwohl ich Alreech generell in den meisten Aspekten nicht zustimme. 
Lena Dunham, eine Komikerin/Schauspielerin, die auf Clinton-Rallies gesprochen hat 2016, hat auf Twitter vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gepostet, dass der weiße Mann aussterben muss, damit die Welt wieder in Ordnung kommt und sie hat von linker und liberaler Seite dafür viel Zustimmung erhalten. Das ist nur eins von vielen Beispielen. In vielen politischen Diskussionen in Amerika wird weißen, hetero Männern generell das Recht mitzudiskutieren abgesprochen, allein aufgrund der Hautfarbe und dem damit einhergehenden "privilege". 
Und im Falle der NYT-Mitarbeiterin - ich würde nicht alle Posts als Troll-Posts charakterisieren. Aber selbst wenn man das tut - ihre Tweets legen eine krasse Doppelmoral offen. Tausch "weiß" in dem Fall mit irgendetwas anderem aus und sie wäre gefeuert worden. Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Linken und Liberalen generell behaupten, dass die Tweets gar nicht rassistisch sein können, weil man gegenüber Weißen nicht rassistisch sein kann. 

Diese Problematik existiert also durchaus, vor allem in Amerika. Dennoch vertrete ich die Meinung, dass Gunn nicht hätte gefeuert werden sollen, liberal hin oder her.


----------



## Frullo (8. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> ...den weißen Mann als Feindbild..



Ich bin in diesem Zusammenhang auf einen gleichzeitig erheiternden wie auch erschreckenden Terminus gestossen - Die 4 P's:

*P*ale *P*atriarchal *P*enis *P*eople


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. August 2018)

Frullo schrieb:


> Ich bin in diesem Zusammenhang auf einen gleichzeitig erheiternden wie auch erschreckenden Terminus gestossen - Die 4 P's:
> 
> *P*ale *P*atriarchal *P*enis *P*eople



Der ist mir tatsächlich auch neu 
Bisher kannte ich nur "cis-white-male" was eigentlich keine Beleidigung im herkömmlichen Sinne ist, aber vielfach als solche gebraucht wird mittlerweile


----------



## DeathMD (8. August 2018)

Athrun schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher wenn du weiß bist, bist du automatisch der Feind es sei denn du stimmst den linken Spinnern (ich meine die far left) ohne wenn und aber zu.
> 
> Und auch wenn das Trollposts sind, da könnte man wieder entgegnen, man bekämpft Trollposts nicht mit Trollposts (das war, so weit ich es weiß, ihre Aussage). Es heißt doch 'don't feed the troll'.
> Zusätzlich dazu: eine schwarze Konservative (Candace Owens) hat einen der Tweets genommen, die Wörter 'white men' durch 'jews' ersetzt und auf Twitter abgesetzt nur um mal zu schauen, was passiert.
> ...



Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich ihre Art auf Beleidigungen zu reagieren für richtig empfinde. Wenn ich aber aus jedem Trollkommentar auf Twitter, gleich eine groß aufgeblasene Kampagne von ultra left und ultra right mache, dann hat unsere Gesellschaft ganz andere Probleme, als sich gegenseitigen Rassismus vorzuwerfen und Feindbilder an den Kopf zu werfen. Dann sind wir einfach zu einem degenerierten Haufen verkommen, der den digitalen Dünnpfiff von unwichtigen Individuen viel zu ernst nimmt, daraus gleich eine komplette Gruppierung zusammen zu phantasieren macht die Sache nicht besser, als ob jetzt plötzlich alle liberalen Politiker den weißen Mann ans Kreuz nageln würden, vor allem müssten sich die meisten Liberalen dann selbst ans Kreuz nageln. Wo bleibt da bitte Logik und Verstand in solchen Aussagen?

Da handelt es sich fast immer nur um einen kleinen Haufen, ob das jetzt ultra left, ultra right, irgendwelche Hardcorefemmen oder was weis ich sind. Früher hat sich doch auch kein Mensch für solche Gruppierungen interessiert, die wurden gekonnt ignoriert und fertig war die Geschichte. Nur weil sie jetzt plötzlich über Twitter oder Facebook ihre Weisheiten von sich geben, nehmen wir es auf einmal ernst und übertragen deren Agenda gleich auf alle angrenzenden politischen Ansichten etc.?! Was glaubst du wie oft sich ein Liberaler bei so manchem Gendergefasel auf dem Kopf greift und umgekehrt ein Konservativer bei irgendwelchen Träumern des Großdeutschen Reiches? Ich sage es noch einmal, einfach ignorieren und diese asozialen Medien einfach meiden, denn wo fanden all deine aufgezählten Beispiele statt?... Schont die Nerven und man muss sich nicht den Kopf darüber zermartern, warum eine Schwarze als "white supremacist" beschimpft wurde oder sich jemand sexuell als "Royal TS Menü" identifiziert.

Edit: Schon wieder das eigentliche Thema vergessen.  Ich finde es auch gut, dass sich die Darsteller so solidarisch zeigen. Disney wird vermutlich versuchen so viel Schadensbegrenzung wie möglich zu betreiben, aber gerade der Verein sollte sich nicht zu sehr auf vergangene Aussagen von jemanden festfahren. Da haben die selbst noch genug aufzuarbeiten.


----------



## DeathMD (8. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass unter diesem Thread die Diskussion über die neue NYT-Mitarbeiterin aufkommt
> Wie dem auch sei, den weißen Mann als Feindbild zu bezeichnen ist nicht mal so sehr übertrieben. Und das muss ich sagen, obwohl ich Alreech generell in den meisten Aspekten nicht zustimme.
> Lena Dunham, eine Komikerin/Schauspielerin, die auf Clinton-Rallies gesprochen hat 2016, hat auf Twitter vor nicht allzu langer Zeit gepostet, dass der weiße Mann aussterben muss, damit die Welt wieder in Ordnung kommt und sie hat von linker und liberaler Seite dafür viel Zustimmung erhalten. Das ist nur eins von vielen Beispielen. In vielen politischen Diskussionen in Amerika wird weißen, hetero Männern generell das Recht mitzudiskutieren abgesprochen, allein aufgrund der Hautfarbe und dem damit einhergehenden "privilege".
> Und im Falle der NYT-Mitarbeiterin - ich würde nicht alle Posts als Troll-Posts charakterisieren. Aber selbst wenn man das tut - ihre Tweets legen eine krasse Doppelmoral offen. Tausch "weiß" in dem Fall mit irgendetwas anderem aus und sie wäre gefeuert worden. Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Linken und Liberalen generell behaupten, dass die Tweets gar nicht rassistisch sein können, weil man gegenüber Weißen nicht rassistisch sein kann.
> ...



Von welcher linker und liberaler Seite hat sie dafür Zuspruch bekommen? Weil ein paar Bobos das auf Facebook liken oder weiter tweeten, wird noch kein allgemeingültiger Zuspruch daraus. Außerdem scheint sich Clinton Dunhams Unterstützung nicht gerade freiwillig ausgesucht zu haben. Das lustige ist, sogar ihr wird vorgeworfen sich zu sehr auf "das privilegierte, weiße Künstlermilieu in Manhattan zu beschränken, aus dem sie stamme, um als Künstlerin ernstgenommen zu werden." Quelle Wikipedia
Ja was denn nun, eine halbjüdische, weiße Privilegierte, die dem weißen Patriarchat jetzt plötzlich vorwirft für alles Übel der Welt verantwortlich zu sein? Vl. kamen zu ihren psychischen Erkrankungen einfach weitere hinzu, was die Gewichtung ihrer Ansichten für mich nicht gerade fördert.

Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Amerika wird von einem weißen, Mann regiert. Sieh dir die Liste des Repräsentantenhauses an, Großteils weiße Männer, im Senat das gleiche Bild und dann willst du mir erklären, dass in politischen Diskussionen dem weißen Mann das Recht abgesprochen wird mit zu diskutieren? Die regieren den Laden doch schon, das ist doch vollkommen egal ob irgendwelche "ganz wichtigen" Minoritäten denen das Recht auf Mitsprache absprechen wollen. Beschäftigt euch mit Tatsachen und nicht mit dem, was irgendwelche lauten Schreihälse in sozialen Medien gerne hätten.

Natürlich können Aussagen gegenüber weißen auch rassistisch sein. Ich glaube die USA haben da allerdings noch mit ihrer Vergangenheit zu kämpfen, so wie man in unseren Breitenkreisen teilweise fragwürdige Entscheidungen trifft, weil man noch immer den 2. Weltkrieg wieder gut machen will. Das sind historisch gewachsene Probleme, die uns durchaus daran hindern, Diskussionen auf Augenhöhe zu führen, um diese irgendwann aus der Welt zu schaffen. Ich glaube allerdings, dass da die Art und Weise wie wir mittlerweile "diskutieren" noch viel ärger mitspielt und wie sehr individuelle Aussagen aufgebauscht werden. Jedem Tweet wird sofort eine politische Ansicht zugeteilt, weil sich derjenige selbst als dies und jenes einschätzt, ohne zu hinterfragen, ob der Rest dieser überhaupt zu stimmt. Auch wenn eine Teilmenge daraus zustimmt, wird deshalb noch keine politische Agenda daraus. Wir denken zu sehr in harten Grenzen, doch so funktioniert denken nicht und Meinungen noch viel weniger, weil eine Meinung immer ein Sammelsurium an unterschiedlichen Ansichten eines Individuums ist. Nur weil jemand gerade eine liberaleren Kommentar liked, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Verfechter extrem linker Ansichten und zu einem Hasser des weißen Mannes, weil er in einem anderen Themengebiet vl. eher rechtere Tendenzen hat.

Wir sind Individuen mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten, Vorlieben und Abneigungen und keine zwei großen Gruppen aus linken Liberalen und rechten Konservativen, auch wenn uns die sozialen Blasen im Internet uns das gerne vorgaukeln. Deshalb noch einmal, meidet diesen Sumpf einfach. Geht raus und führt mit Mitmenschen von Auge zu Auge Diskussionen zu solchen Themen und dann werdet ihr auch wieder erkennen, dass der Liberale doch öfter eine recht ähnlich Ansicht wie man selbst hat und der Konservative in manchen Dingen vl. sogar liberaler ist.


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Von welcher linker und liberaler Seite hat sie dafür Zuspruch bekommen? Weil ein paar Bobos das auf Facebook liken oder weiter tweeten, wird noch kein allgemeingültiger Zuspruch daraus. Außerdem scheint sich Clinton Dunhams Unterstützung nicht gerade freiwillig ausgesucht zu haben. Das lustige ist, sogar ihr wird vorgeworfen sich zu sehr auf "das privilegierte, weiße Künstlermilieu in Manhattan zu beschränken, aus dem sie stamme, um als Künstlerin ernstgenommen zu werden." Quelle Wikipedia
> Ja was denn nun, eine halbjüdische, weiße Privilegierte, die dem weißen Patriarchat jetzt plötzlich vorwirft für alles Übel der Welt verantwortlich zu sein? Vl. kamen zu ihren psychischen Erkrankungen einfach weitere hinzu, was die Gewichtung ihrer Ansichten für mich nicht gerade fördert.



Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass sie allgemeingültigen Zuspruch erhalten hat, aber "viel" Zuspruch. Natürlich auch viel Kritik, aber diverse Seiten und gerade Feministinnen haben ihr Statement geteilt bzw. unterstützt. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich sage damit nicht aus, dass die ganze "linke Seite" so tickt, aber im Hinblick darauf, wie extrem diese Statement ist, doch erstaunlich viele.


> Habe ich irgendwas nicht mitbekommen? Amerika wird von einem weißen, Mann regiert. Sieh dir die Liste des Repräsentantenhauses an, Großteils weiße Männer, im Senat das gleiche Bild und dann willst du mir erklären, dass in politischen Diskussionen dem weißen Mann das Recht abgesprochen wird mit zu diskutieren? Die regieren den Laden doch schon, das ist doch vollkommen egal ob irgendwelche "ganz wichtigen" Minoritäten denen das Recht auf Mitsprache absprechen wollen. Beschäftigt euch mit Tatsachen und nicht mit dem, was irgendwelche lauten Schreihälse in sozialen Medien gerne hätten.



Bezogen auf Politik auf höchster Stufe hast du sicherlich Recht. Wenn du dich allerdings auf die Ebene soziale Medien begibst oder sogar in den Bereich College in Amerika sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Und klar, man kann das jetzt als Schreihälse in sozialen Medien abtun, aber ich sehe das kritischer. Das sind schon ernstzunehmende Trends, die sich in der Gesellschaft imo sichtbar widerspiegeln; nicht nur in sozialen Medien.



> Natürlich können Aussagen gegenüber weißen auch rassistisch sein. Ich glaube die USA haben da allerdings noch mit ihrer Vergangenheit zu kämpfen, so wie man in unseren Breitenkreisen teilweise fragwürdige Entscheidungen trifft, weil man noch immer den 2. Weltkrieg wieder gut machen will. Das sind historisch gewachsene Probleme, die uns durchaus daran hindern, Diskussionen auf Augenhöhe zu führen, um diese irgendwann aus der Welt zu schaffen. Ich glaube allerdings, dass da die Art und Weise wie wir mittlerweile "diskutieren" noch viel ärger mitspielt und wie sehr individuelle Aussagen aufgebauscht werden. Jedem Tweet wird sofort eine politische Ansicht zugeteilt, weil sich derjenige selbst als dies und jenes einschätzt, ohne zu hinterfragen, ob der Rest dieser überhaupt zu stimmt. Auch wenn eine Teilmenge daraus zustimmt, wird deshalb noch keine politische Agenda daraus. Wir denken zu sehr in harten Grenzen, doch so funktioniert denken nicht und Meinungen noch viel weniger, weil eine Meinung immer ein Sammelsurium an unterschiedlichen Ansichten eines Individuums ist. Nur weil jemand gerade eine liberaleren Kommentar liked, macht ihn das noch lange nicht zu einem Verfechter extrem linker Ansichten und zu einem Hasser des weißen Mannes, weil er in einem anderen Themengebiet vl. eher rechtere Tendenzen hat.



Dem stimm ich komplett zu  Leider werden die Grenzen in diesem Bereich immer härter und im Moment ist da auch keine Besserung in Sicht. Ein amerikanischer Schauspieler hat vor zwei Wochen oder so empfohlen, einem konservativen Kommentator zu folgen, nicht weil er mit ihm übereinstimmt, sondern, weil er ausgedrückt hat, dass er ihn respektiert und weiß, dass er nur das beste für seine Mitmenschen will. Noch am gleichen Tag hat er sich dafür entschuldigen müssen, weil er einen gigantischen Shitstorm abgekommen hat. So extrem sind die Grenzen eben leider mittlerweile.



> Wir sind Individuen mit unterschiedlichen Ansichten, Vorlieben und Abneigungen und keine zwei großen Gruppen aus linken Liberalen und rechten Konservativen, auch wenn uns die sozialen Blasen im Internet uns das gerne vorgaukeln. Deshalb noch einmal, meidet diesen Sumpf einfach. Geht raus und führt mit Mitmenschen von Auge zu Auge Diskussionen zu solchen Themen und dann werdet ihr auch wieder erkennen, dass der Liberale doch öfter eine recht ähnlich Ansicht wie man selbst hat und der Konservative in manchen Dingen vl. sogar liberaler ist.



Natürlich lassen sich Menschen normalerweise nicht so einfach in zwei große Gruppen abgrenzen. Bei der aktuellen Lage in Amerika wird das allerdings schwierig. Beide Seiten pushen da eine ziemlich extreme "Wir gegen Sie"-Agenda, der sich die meisten anschließen.


----------



## Alreech (8. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Merkwürdig, dass unter diesem Thread die Diskussion über die neue NYT-Mitarbeiterin aufkommt
> Und im Falle der NYT-Mitarbeiterin - ich würde nicht alle Posts als Troll-Posts charakterisieren. Aber selbst wenn man das tut - ihre Tweets legen eine krasse Doppelmoral offen. Tausch "weiß" in dem Fall mit irgendetwas anderem aus und sie wäre gefeuert worden. Abgesehen davon, dass die meisten Linken und Liberalen generell behaupten, dass die Tweets gar nicht rassistisch sein können, weil man gegenüber Weißen nicht rassistisch sein kann.



Die Doppelmoral ist eben auch bei James Gunn zu sehen.
Weisser, mittelalter Mann, Comic Nerd macht Witze über Vergewaltigungen ? Und Disney gibt so jemanden eine Platform ?
Sind diese ganzen Comic Nerds nicht eh übele Sexsisten die sich an Gewalt und Frauen in knappen Kostümen aufgeilen (gibt sogar eine Episode in Crossed darüber) ?
Hat der Typ nicht vorher ziemlichen frauenfeindlichen Schund produziert (Tromeo & Juliete, Slither, PG Porn,...) und sind diese ganzen Trashfilm Fans nicht auch sowas wie schmutzige alte Männer ?
#Aufschrei in 3, 2, 1... 

Hätte irgendein liberales Medium James Gunn deswegen angeschwärzt hätte Disney nicht anders gehandelt.


----------



## xaan (8. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Doppelmoral ist eben auch bei James Gunn zu sehen.
> Weisser, mittelalter Mann, Comic Nerd macht Witze über Vergewaltigungen ? Und Disney gibt so jemanden eine Platform ?



Öhm, nein und nein
1. Gunn hat öffentlich um Entschuldigung gebeten und die Tweets gelöscht. Sinngemäß übersetzt: "ich habe mich weiterentwickelt und bin heute eine andere Person als damals. Diese Witze waren nicht OK."

2. Disney hat ihm keine Platform geboten. Die Tweets wurden vor 10 Jahren geschrieben. Lange, lange bevor Gunn etwas mit Disney zu tun hatte. Und auch nicht auf einem Kanal veröffentlicht, mit dem Disney in Verbindung steht. Disney war hier definitv kein "Enabler"



Alreech schrieb:


> Sind diese ganzen Comic Nerds nicht eh übele Sexsisten die sich an Gewalt und Frauen in knappen Kostümen aufgeilen (gibt sogar eine Episode in Crossed darüber) ?


Comics spiegeln den Zeitgeist wieder - wie alles Andere auch. Sie waren sexistisch, sie waren rassistisch...sie haben sich gewandelt. Es gibt Jessica Jones, Black Panther etc. Es gibt sogar Buffy-Comis. Und Buffy ist SJW-The Original. Female Empowerment bevor es beide Begriffe überhaupt in den Mainstream geschafft hatten.

Die gleiche Entwicklung haben wir im Fernsehen, im Kino, in der Musik...


----------



## xNomAnorx (8. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Die Doppelmoral ist eben auch bei James Gunn zu sehen.
> Weisser, mittelalter Mann, Comic Nerd macht Witze über Vergewaltigungen ? Und Disney gibt so jemanden eine Platform ?



James Gunn hat widerliche, provokante "Witze" gemacht. Niemand verteidigt die Witze an sich in dieser Debatte glaube ich. Sie liegen allerdings 10 Jahre zurück und repräsentieren nicht mehr die Person, die er heute ist. Da sein gesamtes Umfeld das bestätigt und er selbst offen über die Fehler in seiner Vergangenheit redet, denke ich - ja, Disney würde heute durchaus keine Fehler begehen einen Mann zu repräsentieren, der Fehler begangen hat, sich derer bewusst ist und sich positiv verändert hat. 



> Sind diese ganzen Comic Nerds nicht eh übele Sexsisten die sich an Gewalt und Frauen in knappen Kostümen aufgeilen (gibt sogar eine Episode in Crossed darüber) ?



Nein.



> Hat der Typ nicht vorher ziemlichen frauenfeindlichen Schund produziert (Tromeo & Juliete, Slither, PG Porn,...) und sind diese ganzen Trashfilm Fans nicht auch sowas wie schmutzige alte Männer ?
> #Aufschrei in 3, 2, 1...



Nein frauenfeindlich war da eigentlich nichts, zumindest nicht das was ich kenne. Und erneut - nein. Was sollen denn diese extremen, unnötigen Generalisierungen?


----------



## Alreech (8. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> vor allem müssten sich die meisten Liberalen dann selbst ans Kreuz nageln. Wo bleibt da bitte Logik und Verstand in solchen Aussagen?


Ja, müssen sie.
Und das ist logisch und verständlich.
In einem ultraliberalen Umfeld wie der Medienbranche macht man sich schon mit einer neutralen Haltung verdächtig.
Wer Karriere machen will hält besser die Klappe... oder noch besser er beteiligt sich daran Menschen mit der falschen Haltung auszugrenzen.
Hat auch Vorteil, bei den Marvelstudios wird z.B. durch den Abgang von James Gunn eine Stelle für die Regie von Guardians of the Galaxy 3 frei.
Die wird ganz sicher nicht mit jemanden wie Gunn besetzt, sondern mit jemand der immer auf der richtigen Seite stand oder zumindest nie auffällig geworden ist.

Ausserdem imunisiert die richtige Haltung gegen Kritik:
Deine Idee einen alten Kultfilm wie Ghostbusters oder Life of Brian als Reamake wieder ins Kino zu bringen wobei alle Hauptrollen mit Frauen besetzt sind floppt an der Kinokasse obwohl du ihn zu einem Feministischen Manifest erklärt hast ?
Kein Problem, ist nicht deine Schuld das die alten Fans das ignoriert haben, Schuld sind irgendwelche Antifeministen die aus reinem Frauenhass den Film boykottiert haben !

Siehe auch aktuell bei Disneys Star Wars Filmen.
"Das Erwachen der Macht" hat ja alles was der Fan von Star Wars erwartet... Waisenkind vom Wüstenplaneten... böses Imperium massakriert Freunde... zum Glück gibt es bei den Rebellen neue Freunde, oh, ein Todesstern ! oh, den sprengen wir mit kleinen Raumjägern... zwischendurch wird der väterlicher Lehrer vom dunkel maskierten Oberbösewicht mit dem Lichtschwert abgestochen...
Auch "Die letzte Jedi" bietet Star Wars standardkost... Rebellen auf der Flucht, Imperium verfolgt, Schlacht mit AT-ATs & Speedern auf einer Eiswüste (o.k, in dem Fall Salz), dazwischen noch eine Nebenhandlung bei dem der neue Jedi in die Geheimnisse des Ordens eingeweiht wird (nur ohne Huckepackrennen)...
Die sind ja nicht deswegen bei Fans in Verruf geraten weil sie zum Teil 1:1 dies Story von "A new Hope" und "Empire Strikes Back" kopieren und die wenigen eigenen Ideen durchwachsen bis blöd sind... nein, Schuld sind die Star Wars Fans die als mittelalte weisse Männer es nicht ertragen können das eine Frau Lukes Part spielt oder der alte weisse Admiral Ackbar durch einen starken weiblichen Admiral ersetzt wird !

Mag sein das Du dazu eine andere Meinung hast, aber als mittelalter weisser Mann (noch dazu Gamer - ich sag nur Gamergate) ist diese Meinung sowieso irrelavant.
Ausser natürlich Du siehst deine eigene Privilegien als mittelalter weisse Mann kritisch und hast damit die richtige Haltung...


----------



## Alreech (8. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dem stimm ich komplett zu  Leider werden die Grenzen in diesem Bereich immer härter und im Moment ist da auch keine Besserung in Sicht. Ein amerikanischer Schauspieler hat vor zwei Wochen oder so empfohlen, einem konservativen Kommentator zu folgen, nicht weil er mit ihm übereinstimmt, sondern, weil er ausgedrückt hat, dass er ihn respektiert und weiß, dass er nur das beste für seine Mitmenschen will. Noch am gleichen Tag hat er sich dafür entschuldigen müssen, weil er einen gigantischen Shitstorm abgekommen hat. So extrem sind die Grenzen eben leider mittlerweile.
> 
> Natürlich lassen sich Menschen normalerweise nicht so einfach in zwei große Gruppen abgrenzen. Bei der aktuellen Lage in Amerika wird das allerdings schwierig. Beide Seiten pushen da eine ziemlich extreme "Wir gegen Sie"-Agenda, der sich die meisten anschließen.


Warum nach Amerika blicken ?
Im deutschen Wochenblatt Zeit hat die Journalistin Mariam Lau gefordert die Flüchtlinge die in Lybien in seeuntaugliche Schlauchboote steigen die es gerade so zu den Schiffen der Hilfsorganisationen schaffen einfach ertrinken zu lassen.
Den Shitstorm den die von den Utraliberalen abbekommen hat war groß genug um die Wüste Gobi zu düngen. Unteranderem wurde ihren Kollegen unterstellt das sie schlechte Menschen sind wenn sie ihr nicht kochenden Kaffee morgens ins Gesicht schütten.

Und solche Menschen lernen erst wenn sie oder andere aus ihrer Blase selber zum Ziel solcher Shitstorms werden.
James Gunn hat auch das Feuern von Rosanne verteidigt, jetzt sollen er und seine Fans auch mal sehen wie sich das anfühlt.


----------



## xaan (9. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Deine Idee einen alten Kultfilm wie Ghostbusters oder Life of Brian als Reamake wieder ins Kino zu bringen


Pruuust. Ich habe jetzt nicht genau verfolgt von wem diese Idee kam. Aber sie ist an Absurdität kaum zu übertreffen. Ausgerechnet Life of Brian? Lol

Nur mal zwei Szenen:
Are any women here today? https://youtu.be/FQ5YU_spBw0?t=57s
I want to be a woman. https://youtu.be/sFBOQzSk14c?t=34s



Alreech schrieb:


> [...]macht man sich schon mit einer neutralen Haltung verdächtig.
> Wer Karriere machen will hält besser die Klappe... oder noch besser er beteiligt sich daran Menschen mit der falschen Haltung auszugrenzen.[...]
> Ausserdem imunisiert die richtige Haltung gegen Kritik


Und was die "richtige" Haltung ist bestimmt das Ministerium für Wahrheit? 
Ich gehe ja noch mit, dass offensichtlich verletzende Sachen einfach nicht gehen. Aber deine Sprache klingt gerade ganz stark nach Gedankenpolizei und Schere im Kopf. DAS kann auch ganz fies nach hinten losgehen.


----------



## DeathMD (9. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht gesagt, dass sie allgemeingültigen Zuspruch erhalten hat, aber "viel" Zuspruch. Natürlich auch viel Kritik, aber diverse Seiten und gerade Feministinnen haben ihr Statement geteilt bzw. unterstützt. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich sage damit nicht aus, dass die ganze "linke Seite" so tickt, aber im Hinblick darauf, wie extrem diese Statement ist, doch erstaunlich viele.



Sie schreibt auch einen feministischen Blog, da ist es klar, dass sich diese gegenseitig beweihräuchern und unterstützen. Das ist ja das Problem an den sozialen Medien und auch Suchalgorithmen etc., man bekommt nur noch die eigene Blase vorgezeigt und die eigenen Ansichten verhärten sich, weil man diese nie mehr kritisch hinterfragen muss, da man die Gegenseite kaum noch zu Gesicht bekommt, außer man ist mal wieder auf einem "Feldzug". Dort geht es aber gar nicht mehr um eine Diskussion, sondern nur noch um Schuldzuweisungen. Man muss auch immer genau hinsehen, woher dieser Zuspruch kommt und von wem und welcher Zweck damit verfolgt wird. Meist dient es nämlich nur sich selbst besser zu stellen, weil man daraus persönliche Vorteile ziehen will. Der "dumme Pöbel" hinterfragt dies nicht und macht sich selbst damit nur zu einem Spielball, der den Leuten nur zu einer Karriere und mehr Geld verhilft.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Bezogen auf Politik auf höchster Stufe hast du sicherlich Recht. Wenn du dich allerdings auf die Ebene soziale Medien begibst oder sogar in den Bereich College in Amerika sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus. Und klar, man kann das jetzt als Schreihälse in sozialen Medien abtun, aber ich sehe das kritischer. Das sind schon ernstzunehmende Trends, die sich in der Gesellschaft imo sichtbar widerspiegeln; nicht nur in sozialen Medien.



Die Frage hier ist, was bewirkt was? Spiegeln die sozialen Medien wirklich die Gesellschaft wider, oder beeinflussen die sozialen Medien durch Algorithmen und auch durch gezielte Manipulation Dritter die Gesellschaft so, dass sich diese erst so entwickelt? Sind auf dem College wirklich alle so, oder ist es dort auch nur eine eher kleine Teilmenge, die sich gegenseitig mit Schmutz bewirft und irgendeine Gruppe Femmen oder Ultrarechter einen Hörsaal stürmen und der Großteil schüttelt einfach nur den Kopf? Du musst bedenken, dass das immer nur Teilaufnahmen sind und das von einem speziellen Ereignis, den Großteil des "Tagesgeschäfts" des faden Vorlesungszirkus wird dir auf sozialen Medien nicht präsentiert, wo wir wieder bei der Blase wären. Nur Extremereignisse werden abgebildet, nicht der normale Alltag, weshalb der Eindruck entsteht, dass dort schon die Hölle los ist.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dem stimm ich komplett zu  Leider werden die Grenzen in diesem Bereich immer härter und im Moment ist da auch keine Besserung in Sicht. Ein amerikanischer Schauspieler hat vor zwei Wochen oder so empfohlen, einem konservativen Kommentator zu folgen, nicht weil er mit ihm übereinstimmt, sondern, weil er ausgedrückt hat, dass er ihn respektiert und weiß, dass er nur das beste für seine Mitmenschen will. Noch am gleichen Tag hat er sich dafür entschuldigen müssen, weil er einen gigantischen Shitstorm abgekommen hat. So extrem sind die Grenzen eben leider mittlerweile.



Und genau da liegt das Problem, Personen "müssen" wegen jeden noch so unangebrachten Shitstorm in sozialen Medien einknicken, um nicht ihre Karriere zu riskieren. Eine aufgebrachte Meute von Linken oder Rechten, kann einfach einmal so seine Meinung durchprügeln und fühlt sich dadurch wieder bestärkt. Sehr oft, muss ich hier auch sagen, irgendwelche möchtegern Linken, die in ihrer eigenen Blase gar nicht mehr erkennen, dass sie zu den größten Faschisten geworden sind.
Die Frage die sich mir allerdings stellt, warum lassen sie das mit sich machen? Hat niemand mehr die Cojones zu seiner Meinung zu stehen und riskiert eben seine Karriere? Meine Güte, die haben in der Regel ein paar Millionen auf der Kante und meist einiges an Immobilienbesitz, auch wenn sie nie mehr Geld machen würden, könnten sie bis an ihr Lebensende gut leben. Karriere, Ansehen und Geld scheinen aber doch wichtiger zu sein. Es geht auch kaum einer von denen mit positiven Beispiel voran und kündigt einfach seine Konten auf sozialen Medien, mit der Begründung, dass man diese toxische Brühe nicht noch weiter unterstützen will und dadurch wieder eine gesunde Diskussionskultur fördern will. Der Großteil der Menschen sind Mitläufer und Nachahmer, wenn die Stars und Sternchen da einen Schritt setzen, sind Facebook, Twitter und Co. in einem Jahr Geschichte.



xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Natürlich lassen sich Menschen normalerweise nicht so einfach in zwei große Gruppen abgrenzen. Bei der aktuellen Lage in Amerika wird das allerdings schwierig. Beide Seiten pushen da eine ziemlich extreme "Wir gegen Sie"-Agenda, der sich die meisten anschließen.



Ja das ist Schade, dass es zu einem Teil schon so sehr ausartet und dem kann man mMn. als Gesellschaft nur noch entfliehen, wenn ein Großteil sich den sozialen Medien wieder verweigert. Ich will nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich das Konzept sozialer Medien per se als schlecht darstellen will, sie könnten auch für sehr viele Gute Dinge genutzt werden. Da ein vernünftiger Umgang für die Masse aber anscheinend nicht möglich ist, ist der Ausstieg daraus wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, zumindest sehe ich derzeit keine andere. Natürlich kann man nachfolgende Generationen zu einem vernünftigen Umgang damit heranziehen, die Frage ist wer soll das machen? Die Generationen, die jetzt schon in der Blase leben? Wie sollen die einem Kind den vernünftigen Umgang damit lehren? Zudem haben wird jetzt schon die Probleme und nicht erst in 20 Jahren, wenn diese Generation evtl. damit anfängt diese vernünftig zu nutzen. Bis dahin schlägt man sich vl. nicht mehr verbal in sozialen Medien die Köpfe ein, sondern schon auf der Straße weil die Fronten schon so verhärtet sind.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Sie schreibt auch einen feministischen Blog, da ist es klar, dass sich diese gegenseitig beweihräuchern und unterstützen. Das ist ja das Problem an den sozialen Medien und auch Suchalgorithmen etc., man bekommt nur noch die eigene Blase vorgezeigt und die eigenen Ansichten verhärten sich, weil man diese nie mehr kritisch hinterfragen muss, da man die Gegenseite kaum noch zu Gesicht bekommt, außer man ist mal wieder auf einem "Feldzug". Dort geht es aber gar nicht mehr um eine Diskussion, sondern nur noch um Schuldzuweisungen. Man muss auch immer genau hinsehen, woher dieser Zuspruch kommt und von wem und welcher Zweck damit verfolgt wird. Meist dient es nämlich nur sich selbst besser zu stellen, weil man daraus persönliche Vorteile ziehen will. Der "dumme Pöbel" hinterfragt dies nicht und macht sich selbst damit nur zu einem Spielball, der den Leuten nur zu einer Karriere und mehr Geld verhilft.



Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen 



> Die Frage hier ist, was bewirkt was? Spiegeln die sozialen Medien wirklich die Gesellschaft wider, oder beeinflussen die sozialen Medien durch Algorithmen und auch durch gezielte Manipulation Dritter die Gesellschaft so, dass sich diese erst so entwickelt? Sind auf dem College wirklich alle so, oder ist es dort auch nur eine eher kleine Teilmenge, die sich gegenseitig mit Schmutz bewirft und irgendeine Gruppe Femmen oder Ultrarechter einen Hörsaal stürmen und der Großteil schüttelt einfach nur den Kopf? Du musst bedenken, dass das immer nur Teilaufnahmen sind und das von einem speziellen Ereignis, den Großteil des "Tagesgeschäfts" des faden Vorlesungszirkus wird dir auf sozialen Medien nicht präsentiert, wo wir wieder bei der Blase wären. Nur Extremereignisse werden abgebildet, nicht der normale Alltag, weshalb der Eindruck entsteht, dass dort schon die Hölle los ist.



Es werden natürlich nur Extreme abgebildet, aber dennoch habe ich das Gefühl das gerade die mittlerweile Überhand nehmen. Konservative werden mittlerweile in Amerika aufgrund ihrer politischen Meinung aus Restaurants rausgeschmissen und lauthals auf der Straße belästigt (https://www.epochtimes.de/politik/w...warze-aktivistin-aus-restaurant-a2512501.html). Das zeigt imo wie extrem die Lage mittlerweile auch in der Öffentlichkeit ist. Dass wir hier über kleine Teilmengen reden, mag z.T. stimmen, ich befürchte aber, dass die weiter wachsen werden. Derartige Extremereignisse werden zunehmen, zumindest ist das der Trend, den ich aktuell wahrnehme.



> Und genau da liegt das Problem, Personen "müssen" wegen jeden noch so unangebrachten Shitstorm in sozialen Medien einknicken, um nicht ihre Karriere zu riskieren. Eine aufgebrachte Meute von Linken oder Rechten, kann einfach einmal so seine Meinung durchprügeln und fühlt sich dadurch wieder bestärkt. Sehr oft, muss ich hier auch sagen, irgendwelche möchtegern Linken, die in ihrer eigenen Blase gar nicht mehr erkennen, dass sie zu den größten Faschisten geworden sind.
> Die Frage die sich mir allerdings stellt, warum lassen sie das mit sich machen? Hat niemand mehr die Cojones zu seiner Meinung zu stehen und riskiert eben seine Karriere? Meine Güte, die haben in der Regel ein paar Millionen auf der Kante und meist einiges an Immobilienbesitz, auch wenn sie nie mehr Geld machen würden, könnten sie bis an ihr Lebensende gut leben. Karriere, Ansehen und Geld scheinen aber doch wichtiger zu sein. Es geht auch kaum einer von denen mit positiven Beispiel voran und kündigt einfach seine Konten auf sozialen Medien, mit der Begründung, dass man diese toxische Brühe nicht noch weiter unterstützen will und dadurch wieder eine gesunde Diskussionskultur fördern will. Der Großteil der Menschen sind Mitläufer und Nachahmer, wenn die Stars und Sternchen da einen Schritt setzen, sind Facebook, Twitter und Co. in einem Jahr Geschichte.



Das wird leider nie passieren. Die wenigstens haben wirklich den Mut ihre Meinung frei zu äußern. Lieber anpassen oder still sein damit die Karriere erhalten bleibt. Ich denke das trifft gerade auf Stars in Amerika zu; Hollywood hat schließlich zum großen Teil eine relativ klare politische Ausrichtung (Kalifornien insgesamt) und wenn man sich da offen dagegenstellt, wird man es wohl nicht leicht haben. 



> Ja das ist Schade, dass es zu einem Teil schon so sehr ausartet und dem kann man mMn. als Gesellschaft nur noch entfliehen, wenn ein Großteil sich den sozialen Medien wieder verweigert. Ich will nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich das Konzept sozialer Medien per se als schlecht darstellen will, sie könnten auch für sehr viele Gute Dinge genutzt werden. Da ein vernünftiger Umgang für die Masse aber anscheinend nicht möglich ist, ist der Ausstieg daraus wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, zumindest sehe ich derzeit keine andere. Natürlich kann man nachfolgende Generationen zu einem vernünftigen Umgang damit heranziehen, die Frage ist wer soll das machen? Die Generationen, die jetzt schon in der Blase leben? Wie sollen die einem Kind den vernünftigen Umgang damit lehren? Zudem haben wird jetzt schon die Probleme und nicht erst in 20 Jahren, wenn diese Generation evtl. damit anfängt diese vernünftig zu nutzen. Bis dahin schlägt man sich vl. nicht mehr verbal in sozialen Medien die Köpfe ein, sondern schon auf der Straße weil die Fronten schon so verhärtet sind.



Leider ist der Ausstieg nicht realistisch. Und seiner eigenen Blase entkommen will auch irgendwie niemand. Ich achte seit 3 Jahren explizit darauf, dass ich mich allumfassender informiere und verschiedene Medien konsumiere. Ab und zu mal auf Seiten News oder Kommentare zu lesen, die mir eigentlich zu konservativ oder zu liberal sind, kann ab und an sehr erhellend sein. Die meisten kreieren sich aber leider eben selber ihre eigene "echochamber" in der niemand widerspricht und jeder nur die gleiche Meinung hat. Ist unkomplizierter


----------



## DeathMD (9. August 2018)

Alreech schrieb:


> Warum nach Amerika blicken ?
> Im deutschen Wochenblatt Zeit hat die Journalistin Mariam Lau gefordert die Flüchtlinge die in Lybien in seeuntaugliche Schlauchboote steigen die es gerade so zu den Schiffen der Hilfsorganisationen schaffen einfach ertrinken zu lassen.
> Den Shitstorm den die von den Utraliberalen abbekommen hat war groß genug um die Wüste Gobi zu düngen. Unteranderem wurde ihren Kollegen unterstellt das sie schlechte Menschen sind wenn sie ihr nicht kochenden Kaffee morgens ins Gesicht schütten.
> 
> ...



Ich will jetzt nicht auf alle deine Kommentare einzeln antworten, deshalb fasse ich das gleich in einem zusammen.

In welcher Medienlandschaft lebst du bitte? Zumindest ich erkenne noch Zeitungen die liberaler und konservativer schreiben, TV-Sender (vor allem in den USA) die liberaler und konservativer sind, kann es sein, dass deine eigene Blase dir da eher in die Quere kommt? Ja Hollywood ist ein eher liberalerer Ort, das haben Künstleransammlungen meist so an sich, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Musiker, Maler, Filmemacher, Schauspieler sind vielen Dingen gegenüber meist liberaler eingestellt, weil sie einen anderen Blickwinkel auf Dinge haben, hinterfragen und neueren Ansichten erst einmal offener gegenüber sind. Sie lehnen sich derzeit auch zu Recht gegen solche Machenschaften wie sie Weinstein an den Tag gelegt hat auf und das zieht dann natürlich wieder die extremen Moralapostel in den sozialen Medien an und dann wiederum welche, die das zu ihren Gunsten nutzen wollen.

Um zu der neuen Ghostbusters Verfilmung zu kommen. Der Film ist kläglich gescheitert, an den Kinokassen und in den Kritiken, da kann ein kleiner Haufen sich in den sozialen Medien noch so beleidigt fühlen. The Hollywood Reporter betitelte ihn als "unlustiges Schlamassel", Vulture.com wunderte sich, dass das Drehbuch überhaupt grünes Licht bekam. Hazel Brugger, Slam-Poetin und Kaberetistin, die in der für dich vermutlich linksliberalen Satiresendung "Die Anstalt" gelegentlich auftritt, betitelte ihn als "Scheißfilm". Noch einmal, der Film ist durchgefallen, aber so etwas von und konnte bisher nicht einmal die Gewinnschwelle erreichen, ganz egal welche Theorien irgendwer in den sozialen Medien spinnt.

Zur Journalistin Mariam Lau, es wäre nett, wenn du dann solche Artikel oder Tweets oder was auch immer auch verlinken würdest. Wo hat sie das so geschrieben? Hat sie das wirklich so geschrieben? War das ein Artikel? Wurde da wirklich der ganze Artikel gelesen, oder war nach der vl. bewusst provokant gehaltenen Überschrift schon der Shitstormausbruch? Hast du das selbst auch so gelesen oder nur aus deiner eigenen Blase in den sozialen Medien davon erfahren? Soziale Medien sind so etwas wie das Getratsche von alten Mütterchen früher am Dorfplatz, nur erreicht der Blödsinn ungemein viel mehr Menschen. 99 % davon entsprechen nicht der Wahrheit und wurden irgendwie zusammengedichtet, weil sie nur bei einem Prozent der ursprünglichen Information wirklich zugehört haben. Da sind dann mitunter Leute schon verstorben, die am nächsten Tag aber munter zum Frisör gingen. Deshalb immer selbst nachlesen, denn der Großteil dreht schon bei einer (evtl. falsch verstandenen) Überschrift am Rad und postet seinen darauf hin zusammengereimten Bullshit auf Facebook.


----------



## Rabowke (9. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> [...]Zur Journalistin Mariam Lau, es wäre nett, wenn du dann solche Artikel oder Tweets oder was auch immer auch verlinken würdest. Wo hat sie das so geschrieben? Hat sie das wirklich so geschrieben? War das ein Artikel? Wurde da wirklich der ganze Artikel gelesen, oder war nach der vl. bewusst provokant gehaltenen Überschrift schon der Shitstormausbruch? Hast du das selbst auch so gelesen oder nur aus deiner eigenen Blase in den sozialen Medien davon erfahren? Soziale Medien sind so etwas wie das Getratsche von alten Mütterchen früher am Dorfplatz, nur erreicht der Blödsinn ungemein viel mehr Menschen. 99 % davon entsprechen nicht der Wahrheit und wurden irgendwie zusammengedichtet, weil sie nur bei einem Prozent der ursprünglichen Information wirklich zugehört haben. Da sind dann mitunter Leute schon verstorben, die am nächsten Tag aber munter zum Frisör gingen. Deshalb immer selbst nachlesen, denn der Großteil dreht schon bei einer (evtl. falsch verstandenen) Überschrift am Rad und postet seinen darauf hin zusammengereimten Bullshit auf Facebook.


... du weißt gar nicht wie dicht du an genau dieser Wahrheit dran bist. Alreech stellt das in seinem Beitrag als Fakt dar, also dass sie das genau so geäußert hätte.

Analyse der Welt, wobei es hierbei nur sekundär um die eigentliche Aussage geht - diese aber auch gleich von der Welt entkräftet wird:
https://www.welt.de/kultur/article1...nungsfreiheit-einen-Baerendienst-erweist.html

Hier das schriftliche Streitgespräch zum Nachlesen und eine eigene Meinung bilden:
https://www.zeit.de/2018/29/seenotrettung-fluechtlinge-privat-mittelmeer-pro-contra


----------



## DeathMD (9. August 2018)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen...|



Ich will diese Diskussion jetzt gar nicht unnötig weiter in die Länge ziehen, denn ich glaube wir haben unsere Ansichten bereits breit genug geäußert und sind ja eigentlich einer Meinung. Beim Restaurantbesitzer könnte man natürlich mit Hausrecht argumentieren, aber das ist einfach widerliches Verhalten und bedarf keiner Rechtfertigung.

Ich will mich noch explizit für diesen durchaus netten Austausch und Diskurs bedanken und es freut mich immer wieder, wenn so etwas noch möglich ist.


----------



## DeathMD (9. August 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... du weißt gar nicht wie dicht du an genau dieser Wahrheit dran bist. Alreech stellt das in seinem Beitrag als Fakt dar, also dass sie das genau so geäußert hätte.
> 
> Analyse der Welt, wobei es hierbei nur sekundär um die eigentliche Aussage geht - diese aber auch gleich von der Welt entkräftet wird:
> https://www.welt.de/kultur/article1...nungsfreiheit-einen-Baerendienst-erweist.html
> ...



Danke für die Links, ich werde mir das ansehen und ja ich hab mir schon gedacht, dass ich mit dieser Wahrnehmung vermutlich nicht so falsch liegen werde.


----------



## xNomAnorx (9. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ich will mich noch explizit für diesen durchaus netten Austausch und Diskurs bedanken und es freut mich immer wieder, wenn so etwas noch möglich ist.



Dito


----------



## Athrun (9. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> Ja das ist Schade, dass es zu einem Teil schon so sehr ausartet und dem kann man mMn. als Gesellschaft nur noch entfliehen, wenn ein Großteil sich den sozialen Medien wieder verweigert. Ich will nicht den Eindruck erwecken, dass ich das Konzept sozialer Medien per se als schlecht darstellen will, sie könnten auch für sehr viele Gute Dinge genutzt werden. Da ein vernünftiger Umgang für die Masse aber anscheinend nicht möglich ist, ist der Ausstieg daraus wohl die einzige Möglichkeit, zumindest sehe ich derzeit keine andere. Natürlich kann man nachfolgende Generationen zu einem vernünftigen Umgang damit heranziehen, die Frage ist wer soll das machen? Die Generationen, die jetzt schon in der Blase leben? Wie sollen die einem Kind den vernünftigen Umgang damit lehren? Zudem haben wird jetzt schon die Probleme und nicht erst in 20 Jahren, wenn diese Generation evtl. damit anfängt diese vernünftig zu nutzen. Bis dahin schlägt man sich vl. nicht mehr verbal in sozialen Medien die Köpfe ein, sondern schon auf der Straße weil die Fronten schon so verhärtet sind.



Ja, da sist das größte Problem: die sozialen Medien befördern das bilden von Filterblasen noch stärker als früher. Sagt einem der Hashtag #blockedbysteve etwas? Filterblase ins extreme gesetzt. Und das schlimme ist, wenn man dann noch sagt, das man mit der 'gegenseite' gesprochen hat und einige Dinge von denen nicht so schlecht klingen, dann fallen dir deine sog. freunde in den Rücken und kanzeln dich als Verräter ab. Ich persönlich bin nicht bei Facebook oder Twitter weil ich keine Lust hab mich mehr als nötig ausspionieren zu lassen. aber vieleicht macht mich das erst recht verdächtig 
Und zum 'Köpfe auf der Straße einschlagen' Das passiert in den USA schon: da war vor kurzem in Portland ein Aufmarsch der Rechten und natürliche linke Gegendemonstrationen. Die Polizei mußte die Linken (vor allem Antifa) gewaltsam eingrenzen weil diese meinten, Polizeiautos anzünden zu müssen. Manchmal bekomm ich den eindruck das Straßenkämpfe dort Alltag werden. Weimarer Verhältnisse sozusagen.


----------



## Alreech (9. August 2018)

DeathMD schrieb:


> In welcher Medienlandschaft lebst du bitte? Zumindest ich erkenne noch Zeitungen die liberaler und konservativer schreiben, TV-Sender (vor allem in den USA) die liberaler und konservativer sind, kann es sein, dass deine eigene Blase dir da eher in die Quere kommt?


Ach Du schaust Fox News ?
Ich habe den Eindruck das die Medienlandschaft immer polarisierter wird.
Große Teile der deutschen Medien sind schon UItraliberal, vor allem die öffentlich-rechtlichen Medien in Deutschland. Da wird dann auch mal in einem Kommentar ein ehemaliger Verfassungsrichter als impotenter, alter weisser Mann verspottet, oder als Faktenfinder der Fan einer Antideutschen Antifa Band engagiert der öffentlich erklärt hat das Haltung wichtiger als Fakten ist...
Neutral sind die deutschen Medien noch nie gewesen, und wer ausländische Medien verfolgt hat konnte das auch recht gut sehen. 



> Ja Hollywood ist ein eher liberalerer Ort, das haben Künstleransammlungen meist so an sich, das liegt in der Natur der Sache. Musiker, Maler, Filmemacher, Schauspieler sind vielen Dingen gegenüber meist liberaler eingestellt, weil sie einen anderen Blickwinkel auf Dinge haben, hinterfragen und neueren Ansichten erst einmal offener gegenüber sind. Sie lehnen sich derzeit auch zu Recht gegen solche Machenschaften wie sie Weinstein an den Tag gelegt hat auf und das zieht dann natürlich wieder die extremen Moralapostel in den sozialen Medien an und dann wiederum welche, die das zu ihren Gunsten nutzen wollen.


Ja nee, ist klar. Natürlich sind die liberal, solange man ihrer Meinung ist. Wenn man eine andere Meinung hat - z.B. Republikaner oder gar Liberatär ist - dann hält man besser die Klappe und hinterfragt die Ansichten der Kollegen besser nicht. Sonst ist es schnell vorbei mit der Karriere.

Das Klischee mit dem Besetzungssofa gab es in Hollywood schon immer, Gerüchte über Weinstein & Kevin Spacy schon lange. Gegen diese Machenschaften wurde sich erst aufgelehnt als der Trumpschock kam... vorher haben das viele toleriert, schließlich haben sich Weinstein und Spacey selber als Moralapostel aufgespielt - und hatten die Macht Karrieren zu behindern wenn ihnen jemand dumm kam.



> Um zu der neuen Ghostbusters Verfilmung zu kommen. Der Film ist kläglich gescheitert, an den Kinokassen und in den Kritiken, da kann ein kleiner Haufen sich in den sozialen Medien noch so beleidigt fühlen. The Hollywood Reporter betitelte ihn als "unlustiges Schlamassel", Vulture.com wunderte sich, dass das Drehbuch überhaupt grünes Licht bekam. Hazel Brugger, Slam-Poetin und Kaberetistin, die in der für dich vermutlich linksliberalen Satiresendung "Die Anstalt" gelegentlich auftritt, betitelte ihn als "Scheißfilm". Noch einmal, der Film ist durchgefallen, aber so etwas von und konnte bisher nicht einmal die Gewinnschwelle erreichen, ganz egal welche Theorien irgendwer in den sozialen Medien spinnt.


Komisch, laut den Filmkritiken in den sozialen Medien FAZ & Spiegel war der Film nicht schlecht und das schlechte Abschneiden an der Kinokasse liegt an einem rassistischen und sexistischen Shitstorm.
Muß wohl meine Filterblase sein, wer liest schon Spiegel & FAZ...



> Zur Journalistin Mariam Lau, es wäre nett, wenn du dann solche Artikel oder Tweets oder was auch immer auch verlinken würdest. Wo hat sie das so geschrieben? Hat sie das wirklich so geschrieben? War das ein Artikel? Wurde da wirklich der ganze Artikel gelesen, oder war nach der vl. bewusst provokant gehaltenen Überschrift schon der Shitstormausbruch?


Spielt das eine Rolle ?
Der Shitstorm war real, die Zeit hat sich sogar für ihre Autorin entschuldigt und versprochen das sowas nicht mehr vorkommt.
Die Beteiligten am Shitstorm klopfen sich auf die Schulter weil sie mit ihrer Aktion deutlich gemacht haben das solche menschenverachtenden Äusserungen in Deutschland mit Auflehnung bestraft werden.


----------

